

I'm writing a book about Tragic Design - jonshariat
http://tragicdesign.com/

======
Vula_Design
Fascinating idea, I would definitely read it. I think that design is often a
term that is too readily equated with 'graphic' or 'product' design and
dismissed as aesthetics. The reality is that we live in a human-designed
world, and the idea that design doesn't have further-reaching implications
than which phone you decide to buy is a great one to question. I look forward
to reading it.

~~~
jonshariat
Thanks and well put!

